# News - Killerspiele: Internetauftritt der Bild hetzt erneut gegen Computerspiele



## System (8. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,642916


----------



## DonBarcal (8. Mai 2008)

Haha, ich hau mich weg. Allein diese Ausdrucksweise ist so schön dämlich, dass man nur darüber lachen muss!


----------



## Genius2 (8. Mai 2008)

Der Typische 0815 Bild Artikel halt um irgendwas zum schreiben zu haben.

Echt arm von dennen.


----------



## Vidaro (8. Mai 2008)

also bitte wer nimmt denn diesen bericht ernst?
allein die einleitung sorgt schon für lachen!
Also das bildniveau wird anscheinend wirklich immer schlimmer...

naja aber haben auch nen grund das es bei bild.de keine kommentar funktion gibt bei den mist was die schreiben.....und das nicht nur bei dieser "Bildnews"


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, ich hau mich weg. Allein diese Ausdrucksweise ist so schön dämlich, dass man nur darüber lachen muss!




der wirft mit klischee ausdrücken förmlich um sich !!!!!!!! dämlich einfach nur dämlich


----------



## German_Ripper (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bild ist und bleibt ein Schundblatt für Leute ohne Intellekt und eigene Meinung. Also wen interessiert es denn noch...


----------



## AlienwareUser (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Naja standart bild....ik finde ja persöhnlich das die Bild zeitung Rohstoffverschwendung ist und Volksverblödung sowieso...


----------



## faZe (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was an dieser beschissenen Einleitung falsch ist und wie es richtig gehört, brauche ich hier glaube ich nicht zu schreiben.
Ich spiele seit vielen Jahren CS. Das führt bei mir weder zu Aggressionen, noch werd ich dadurch für die Menschheit gefährlich. Solch ein Scheissgelaber ist es, was Wut aufkommen lässt -.-

Übrigens steht im Artikel, dass nur mind. 16jährige Jugendliche spielen dürfen. Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass sie die deutsche Version spielen. Die kommt ohne Blut aus, die "Leichen" fallen nicht einmal zu Boden, sondern setzen sich beim virtuellen Tod einfach nur hin..

Die Verfasser sollte man mal hiermit konfrontieren:
Spiele sind gut für Sozialkompetenz
Gewalthaltige Spiele beruhigen das Gemüt


----------



## Cane87 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wurde das Wort "Killerspiel" eigentlich schon mal zum Unwort des Jahres gekührt? Wenn nicht würde das mal drined Zeit!


----------



## swatch77 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Auch ich vermisse eine Kommentarfunktion unter dem Artikel...

So einen Mist schreiben und sich dann nichtmal der Kritik stellen, das ist echt erbärmlich.


----------



## mytech (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wie wärs mal wenn wir eine anti bild website erstellen.


----------



## Appache (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

der redakteur sollte dohc mal postal spielen ^^


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				swatch77 am 08.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich vermisse eine Kommentarfunktion unter dem Artikel...
> 
> So einen Mist schreiben und sich dann nichtmal der Kritik stellen, das ist echt erbärmlich.


Die wissen schon genau warum die keine Kommentar-Funktion einbauen.^^
So viele Moderatoren, wie man zum Löschen der massenhaft Beleidigungen und Drohungen bräuchte, können die niemals aufbringen.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mytech am 08.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mal wenn wir eine anti bild website erstellen.


Au ja, eine auf hohem Niveau, die die unsinnigen Bild Artikel regelrecht auseinander nimmt. Das Niveau müsste so hoch sein das man sogar den Grimme Preis gewinnen könnte. 
Ach ne, moment, sowas gibt es ja schon Bildblog


----------



## wOJ (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ohje, da haben die Hauptschulredakteure der Bild mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Titato (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wie viel Kohle hat der bekommen, dass er so einen falschen Mist schreibt? Dem Artikel-Verfasser gehören die Klöten ab.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Verfasser des Artikel heißt L. Brinkama - ihm (oder ihr?) könnt ihr ja einfach einen Leserbrief schreiben. Wir leiten auch gerne weiter.


----------



## deveraux (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ein weiterer Bockmistartikel der Bildzeitung. Als ob die sich um irgendwas scheren.


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 08.05.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verfasser des Artikel heißt L. Brinkama - ihm (oder ihr?) könnt ihr ja einfach einen Leserbrief schreiben. Wir leiten auch gerne weiter.


Vorsicht, sonst bekommst du demnächst deine eigene Schlagzeile in der BILD. 
"PCG-Redakteur ruft zur Menschenjagd gegen BILD-Redakteur auf! Wer stoppt diesen Hetzer?"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 08.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 08.05.2008 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa, das glaub ich nicht. Ich fordere zum Schreiben auf, nicht zur Menschenjagd. Wer keine Leserpost will, soll halt nicht seinen Namen unter einen Artikel setzen.


----------



## GhostReloaded (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tja, der Artikel in der Bild... nein flasch, alle Artikel in der Bild sind reißerisch, schlecht recherchiert und einfach nur unfundamentiert. Aber diese Zeitung wird eben von vielen Millionen Deutschen täglich gelesen, sie hat nicht umsonst einen Absatz von 4-5 Mio. Exemplaren pro Tag (vor ein, zwei Jahren zumindest). Man sollte einfach nur über diese Beiträge schmunzeln, wohlwissend es besser zu wissen. Alles andere wäre doch viel zu schade für dieses Wurstblatt.


----------



## wOJ (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Aber was für Menschen lesen die Bild? Ich kann mir nichts zum Durchschnittsleser dieses Schundblatts vorstellen


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ahaha nimmt euch vor DAS COMPUTERSPIEL in acht, denn es ist an Brutalität kaum zu überbieten. hihi hört sich an als würde man einen artikel über ein richtig böses Tier führen.


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 08.05.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 08.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß das. Aber die Frage ist, was die BILD daraus macht mit ihrem Hang zur Dramatisierung. ^^

Vor einiger Zeit in der S-Bahn. Der Mann vor mir liest eine BILD-Zeitung mit einem ganzseitigen Artikel inklusive riesigem Foto. Auf dem Foto ist ein Mann zu sehen, welcher an einem Schreibtisch/Arbeitstisch sitzt  und den Kopf nach unten geneigt hat. Es könnte evtl. sein, dass der Mann auf dem Foto schläft. Muss aber nicht. Das Foto ist offenbar durch eine Fensterscheibe von außen aufgenommen. Und dann fällt mein Auge auf die riesige Schlagzeile: 
Vom Fensterputzer fotografiert: Schläft hier wirklich ein Beamter?!

Ich musste so lachen in der Bahn...


----------



## JBevera (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Da hat die Bildzeitung mal ausnahmsweise Recht. (wikipedia.de/blödsinn)
Wer noch mehr lustige Sachen über die Bild und Spiele erfahren will:
http://www.bildblog.de/tag/Computerspiele


----------



## Kr0n (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

bildzeitung = propaganda zeitung nummer 1
da war des reichsblatt net schlimmer oO


----------



## DonBarcal (8. Mai 2008)

Mwahaha! Was ich gerade gefunden habe: http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html

"Ex-Nazi küsst Arbeitsamt"
"Heroin-Hitler verliert Brot"
"Drogen-Kanzler erklärt Zoff"


----------



## JBevera (8. Mai 2008)

OT:


			
				DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mwahaha! Was ich gerade gefunden habe: http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html
> 
> "Ex-Nazi küsst Arbeitsamt"
> "Heroin-Hitler verliert Brot"
> "Drogen-Kanzler erklärt Zoff"


Mwahaha! Was ich gerade gesehen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahahahhaha die Ritter die niemals Nie sagen"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leck mir die Eier ich liebe die Ritter der Kokosnuss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belgium (8. Mai 2008)

Bild ist eh doof. Besonders Pomadnfritze Kai Diekmann.


----------



## goofy-the-dog (8. Mai 2008)

Tja, die BILD: Nackte Frauen, schlechte Artikel und viele, viele Unwahrheiten.


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2008)

@JBevera: rofl


----------



## Siro1976 (8. Mai 2008)

Soso, die Bild hetzt also gegen das gleiche Spiel, welches sie im Online-Shopping-Portal verkauft...

Auch ne Art von Werbung...


----------



## Darlek (8. Mai 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOL ....


> Das Computerspiel ist an Brutalität kaum zu überbieten. Terroristen bekämpfen Antiterror-Einheiten. Blut fließt in Strömen. Ziel ist es, so viele „Gegner“ wie möglich zu töten.



Aufhören, bitte aufhören ... ich kann nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blut ... in Strömen ... in Counter Strike...


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (8. Mai 2008)

Was die Bild schreibt und was die Kuh scheißt...


----------



## Eniman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also bitte... Es ist die Bild! Die Bild! Was erwartet ihr? Bild-Leser (hoffentlich sind keine anwesend  ) sind doch alle dumm! Wer liest so einen Scheiß? Ich rede jetzt allgemein von der Bild, nicht nur im Bezug auf "Killerspiele".

Apropos... Flocke ist vom Pandabären aus dem Nachbargehege schwanger...


----------



## Bloody-Deed (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Es gab mal so eine tolle Werbung von der Bild die über "Wahrheit" handelte und jemand der so stark sein müsste sie auszusprechen.
Ich finde, dass die Bild die meisten Unwahrheiten/Lügen überhaupt verbreitet.

Ich finde es einfach bescheuert über Sachen zu schreiben, wovon man keine Ahnung hat.

Vielleicht sollte sich die Bild den Spruch „Wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat, einfach fresse halten.“ Mal zu Herzen nehmen. Schaden würde es gewiss nicht.


----------



## Eniman (8. Mai 2008)

DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mwahaha! Was ich gerade gefunden habe: http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html
> 
> "Ex-Nazi küsst Arbeitsamt"
> "Heroin-Hitler verliert Brot"
> "Drogen-Kanzler erklärt Zoff"


Das ist ja mal geil!   

"Grinse-Hitler köpft Politiker!"
"Busen-Papst stoppt Brot!"
"Drogen-Lügner beißt Opa!"
"Protz-Penis vergiftet Domina!"   

Vom letzten habe ich sogar einen Screenshot gemacht!  Ach, herrlich!  
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschlagzeilomatyk5.jpg

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/1171/bildschlagzeilomatyk5.th.jpg




edit Achzo: Layoutsprengung behoben.


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

Nackt-Bibel verklagt Hitler  

uh uh noch eins Busen-Drama vergiftet Rentner 
und EX-Bild vergiftet Arbeitsamt


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich warte eigentlich tagtäglich nur auf die Schlagzeile "Bild sprach mit den Toten!"

Ich frage mich andauernd, was da eigentlich für Menschen arbeiten? Weil mit Journalismus hat das ja überhaupt nichts zu tun. 
Wie kann man z.B. einen Artikel anfangen mit Sätzen wie "„Counter Strike“ (Gegenschlag) heißt der Mist." Also bitte, wenn jemand in der Schule zu dem Thema so einen Aufsatz schreiben würde, der würde mit Sicherheit eine 6 bekommen. Total unsachlich und sprachlich auf dem Niveau eines Sonderschülers, aber vielleicht arbeiten ja gerade solche Menschen dort, wer weiß das schon?    

Und zu der Frage, welch' Leute so eine Zeitung kaufen? Vielleicht sind es Menschen mit Depressionen, die einfach was erheiterndes und etwas zum lachen brauchen   

Hier nochmal etwas wie die Bild-Zeitung Dinge erfindet, oder Sachen ganz anders darstellt, als sie in Wirklichkeit waren: http://www.bildblog.de/2943/youtube-ueberfuehrt-bild-leser-reporter

_Edit_ Achja und zu dem Thema fällt mir auch ein Artikel ein, den die Bild mal vor Jahren brachte. Dort hatten sie auch über CS gewettert. aber Bilder von Soldier of Fortune gezeigt, damit es brutaler wirkte.


----------



## Centrice (8. Mai 2008)

Is ja alles schön und gut (oder auch nicht). Das Problem ist nur, dass Millionen Menschen täglich die "Bild" lesen und wahrscheinlich 80 % Prozent von denen, dem ganzen Blödsinn da drin auch noch glauben schenken. Und das sind dann genau die Leute, die bei Umfragen am lautesten nach einem Verbot für "Killerspiele" schreien. Es ist also egal was die "Bild" schreibt, die Leute glauben es.


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.05.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man z.B. einen Artikel anfangen mit Sätzen wie "„Counter Strike“ (Gegenschlag) heißt der Mist." Also bitte, wenn jemand in der Schule zu dem Thema so einen Aufsatz schreiben würde, der würde mit Sicherheit eine 6 bekommen. Total unsachlich und sprachlich auf dem Niveau eines Sonderschülers, aber vielleicht arbeiten ja gerade solche Menschen dort, wer weiß das schon?



Man sollte die BILD Zeitung nicht unterschätzen, dort arbeiten die bestbezahlten redaktuere und die sind mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht ausgebildet oder blöd.
Das Problem ist die Zielgruppe für die geschrieben wird und das die BILD leider nicht den auftrag hat so neutral wie möglich zu berichten, sondern so tendenziös wie möglich.


----------



## Clues1 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Bild mal wieder.

Ab jetzt heist das Motto in Counter Strike....
*Killed Bild*

*Grins*

PS: Liebe Skandal reporter, meine Meinung ist meine Meinung. Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht. Warum schreibst du den scheiß dann? Achja, es gibt Menschen die keine haben und deine zu Ihren machen....


----------



## haep2 (8. Mai 2008)

BILD dir deine Meinung!


----------



## Eniman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html

"Busen-BILD belügt Deutschland!"   
"Killer-Oma belügt Luder!"
"Hitler-Titan stürtz Rentnerin!"
"Heroin-Penis schockt Arbeitsamt!"
"WM-Drama stoppt Deutschland!"
"Heroin-Knacki stoppt Hure!"
"Drogen-Tänzerin foltert Schumi!"
"Drogen-Drama stoppt Kanzler!"

Ach... Ich liebe diesen Schlagzeil-O-Mat!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 08.05.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html
> 
> "Busen-BILD belügt Deutschland!"
> "Killer-Oma belügt Luder!"
> ...



"Nackt- Killer belügt Klinsi"
"Chaos-Irsinn beißt Baby"
"Heroin-Nazi beißt Renter!"
"Drogen-Anwalt würgt Busen!"    
"Atom-Mann vergiftet Hure!"
"Atom-Beichte erreicht Killer!"
"Atom-Oma erreicht Äquator!" 
"Asyl-Kanzler erklärt Hund!"  

OMG!


----------



## TBF (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na ganz toll.
Und ihr verlinkt den Scheiß auch noch. Kein Wunder dass so was immer wieder kommt, wenn ihr die Besucherzahlen in die Höhe treibt!


----------



## JBevera (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBF am 08.05.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ganz toll.
> Und ihr verlinkt den Scheiß auch noch. Kein Wunder dass so was immer wieder kommt, wenn ihr die Besucherzahlen in die Höhe treibt!


Ohne die Bild wär die Welt nur halb so komisch


----------



## Burner08 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe den Artikel gelesen und finde die Idee nicht schlecht, da ich selbst in einem Jugendzentrum arbeite. Wenn man dort mit festen Grenzen nur für 16 Jährige setzt, läuft das doch super und es läuft zur Freude aller Beteiligten, abgesehen von PC Games - Gegenern (Nein, ich meine nicht die Zeitschrift)


----------



## Slayer2 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Naja wer BILD ließt glaubt ja auch noch an den Osterhasen. Ich glaube kaum das ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch in dem Blättchen mehr sieht als eine urkomsiche Satire. Warum so viele Deutschland diese Mistzeitung lesen? Naja vielleicht denken die ja wirklich, dass so Nachrichten aussehen. Und wahrscheinlich weil die Bildchen so schön groß sind. Ich denke dieser Klatsch-Mist gibt wieder einen tollen Bildungstand der Deutschen wieder.


----------



## DonIggy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also da gibts hoffentlich wieder ne beschwerde beim presserat!


----------



## Xnots1109 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bei uns Össis gibts was ähnliches.
Heißt so, wie das Teil aufn Kopf von einem König.
 

Schlimm ist, wie VIELE Leute solche "Hetze" glauben
und mitmachen.. Teilweise werden da Wörte benutzt, die
über meinen (hoffentlich sachlichen) Bildungsgrad 
hinausgehen..

Noch schlimmer ist, dass sich so was unter dem Deckmantel
"Freier Journalismus" verkaufen lässt (um mich mal WEIT
aus dem Fenster zu lehnen)


----------



## ReBoot (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So hab ich in der Schule auch Aufsätze geschrieben: Keine Ahnung, aber hauptsache das, was der Lehrer lesen will. 1,7er Abi in BW


----------



## eOP (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich könnte ja jetzt behaupten das bild-leser dumm sind... mach ich auch


----------



## Oldie666 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Um es mal höflich und diplomatisch auszudrücken: "die BILD ist doch sch....". Schade, jetzt habe ich vergessen was ich sagen wollte. Ich habe nie die Zeitung gelesen und auch nie etwas online auf deren Seite gemacht und daran wird sich auch in meinem Restleben nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## CyclopGraz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 08.05.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild ist und bleibt ein Schundblatt für Leute ohne Intellekt und eigene Meinung. Also wen interessiert es denn noch...



Das Problem ist nur, das jene "Leute ohne Intellekt und eigene Meinung" auch wählen dürfen...

Folglich kann eine derartige Volksverdummung durchaus schädliche Folgen haben...

MFG Florian


----------



## TheChicky (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eOP am 08.05.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte ja jetzt behaupten das bild-leser dumm sind... mach ich auch



Wenn du die BILD nicht liest, wie kannst du dir da so ne Meinung bilden? 

PS: Die BILD ist immmer noch die meistzitierte Zeitung Deutschlands. So wenig Niveau die Artikel auch haben mögen, beim Aufdecken von Skandalen kann der BILD keiner das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Occulator (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CyclopGraz am 08.05.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 08.05.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja bei uns dürfen jetzt ja auch 16-Jährige wählen, die haben (politisch gesehen) meist auch noch keine eigene Meinung   

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben: Ja, die Bild ist echt nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie gedruckt wird


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 08.05.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Die BILD ist immmer noch die meistzitierte Zeitung Deutschlands. So wenig Niveau die Artikel auch haben mögen, beim Aufdecken von Skandalen kann der BILD keiner das Wasser reichen.



Zählen dazu auch die eigenen Skandale und daraufhin folgenden Entschuldigungen?
BILD, das Enthüllungsblatt, ich muss mal eben lachen.


----------



## DeVan90 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 08.05.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> eOP am 08.05.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich behaupte, dass die Leute, die sich über solche Artikel bezüglich Killerspiele aufregen, auch nicht viel intellektueller sind als Bildleser  Vorallem regen sich die Leute am meisten auf, die im Prinzip null Ahnung von Psychologie haben und auch strikt jeder Studie die die " Killerspiele " positiv darstehen lassen glauben, obwohl es mindestens so viele Studien gibt die sagen, dass diese Spiele schlecht sind   Ich find es immer wieder amüsant die Reaktionen von Zockern auf solche Artikel zu lesen   Ach, ich liebe die Bild!




> Zählen dazu auch die eigenen Skandale und daraufhin folgenden Entschuldigungen?
> BILD, das Enthüllungsblatt, ich muss mal eben lachen.



Und du glaubst im Ernst, dass bisher nur die Bild in Skandalen verwickelt war?


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, ich hau mich weg. Allein diese Ausdrucksweise ist so schön dämlich, dass man nur darüber lachen muss!


Ich weis nicht, was ihr alle habt. Der Artikel trifft doch den Nagel auf den Kopf!!! Nur leider den falschen


----------



## ThomToeter (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

LOL


----------



## modderfreak (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich rege mich nicht mehr darüber auf, was in solchen Artikeln steht - es bringt nichts, wer sich seine Meinung durch sowas bilden lässt hat schon verloren und wird nicht mehr umzustimmen zu sein.
Dennoch frage ich mich, warum die Firmen - wenn konkrete Namen wie in diesem Fall Counter-Strike angesprochen werden - nicht Klage einreichen. Dass die "Fakten" zum grossen Teil erfunden oder übertrieben sind um die Sache schlecht zu reden ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Xnots1109 am 08.05.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns Össis gibts was ähnliches.
> Heißt so, wie das Teil aufn Kopf von einem König.


Jup die Kronenzeitung ist auch ein schmarn. Wird halt nur von bierbäuchigen Idioten gelesen die sich über die Türken aufregen wollen...


----------



## BlackP88 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Achjaa.. anders kennt man die gute alte Bildzeitung ja nicht... das Armutszeugnis der Deutschen.. oder warum verkaufen die so viele von ihren Klatschblättern. Das muss ja was mit den Käuftern, also dem deutschen Intellekt zu tun haben   

Ansonsten.. mich regt an diesem Artikel nur auf, das ich keine Kommentarfunktion auf der Seite finden kann


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DeVan90 am 08.05.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zählen dazu auch die eigenen Skandale und daraufhin folgenden Entschuldigungen?
> > BILD, das Enthüllungsblatt, ich muss mal eben lachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, ich wüsste allerdings auch nicht wo ich das geschrieben hätte.
Die Verteilung der Beschwerden z.B. beim Presserat spricht allerdings schon eine deutliche Sprache.
Und wenn ich da z.B. an BILD und Trittin denke:

"Im Januar 2001 fragt BILD in einer Schlagzeile Was macht Minister Trittin auf dieser Gewalt-Demo? BILD veröffentlicht ein Foto von Jürgen Trittin auf einer Demonstration in Göttingen: Das Original-Foto zeigt Trittin, als er versucht, zwischen Polizei und Demonstranten zu vermitteln. BILD druckt das Foto in schwarz-weiß, schlecht gerastert und an den Rändern stark beschnitten, mit einmontierten Hinweisen macht BILD auf einen Bolzenschneider (in Wirklichkeit ein Handschuh) und auf einen Schlagstock (in Wirklichkeit ein Tau) aufmerksam. Trittin wird von BILD als Sympathisant von Gewalttätern dargestellt. Chefredakteur Kai Diekmann entschuldigt sich später bei Trittin."

Quelle: wikipedia


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Solche Vollidioten....
Wenn jemand ein Ballerspiel (KEIN KILLERSPIEL)
spielt, dann liegt das daran, dass man wohl eine gewisse Sehnsucht nach so etwas hat. In sofern wollen die Leute Ballerspiele spielen. Keiner wird z.B. gezwungen in Filme wie Saw zu gehen, doch wer es macht der will es auch. Wenn Kinder solche Spiele spielen dann liegt das an den Eltern.  Und bei Erwachsenen dürfen die erst Recht nicht irgend etwas verbieten. Sollte es doch mal soweit kommen dann werden sich unsere Ausländische Importeure freuen ^^.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*Ausländischen

Wer noch Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten....


----------



## DonBarcal (8. Mai 2008)

JBevera am 08.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Leck mir die Eier ich liebe die Ritter der Kokosnuss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Schweig!! Und bring mir ein schönes Gebüsch!


----------



## Eniman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich gehe zweimal die Woche an einem Zeitschriftenladen vorbei, der immer die aktuelle Bild in so einem Ständer draußen ausstellt. Also habe ich zweimal die Woche die Möglichkeit mich über die jeweils aktuelle Schlagzeile lustig zu machen...  Heute war die Schlagzeile in etwa so
*"Ich, Olliver Kahn. - Ich wurde in der Dusche angepinkelt. (...)"*
Weiter habe ich nicht mehr gelesen, da ich schon vorbei war... Für so einen Schwachsinn bleibe ich doch nicht stehen!  

Da frage ich mich wirklich, ob die Bild "Journalisten" nicht auch so einen Schlagzeil-O-Mat haben...  
http://www.bildblog.de/schlagzeilomat.html
"Protz-Penis vergiftet Domina!"   
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/1171/bildschlagzeilomatyk5.jpg


----------



## Sumpfling (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke mal zum Thema Bildzeitung und Computerspiele muss man nicht viel sagen. Bevor die Bildzeitung mal Kompetenz beim Thema Computerspiele zeigt lernen Schweine fliegen.


----------



## captainpain (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

lasst uns die Redaktionen von Bild anzünden und verwüsten......
....das wäre ein Fortschritt für die Gesellschaft; sozusagen keine Verdummung der Massen mehr....aber dann gibts ja auch noch RTL...damn


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				captainpain am 08.05.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns die Redaktionen von Bild anzünden und verwüsten......
> ....das wäre ein Fortschritt für die Gesellschaft; sozusagen keine Verdummung der Massen mehr....aber dann gibts ja auch noch RTL...damn



Das haben schonmal Leute gedacht...keine gute Idee.


----------



## captainpain (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

...war ja auch nur ironisch gemeint !!

es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die die Bild lesen und an die Objektivität dieser Zeitschrift glauben.....
und leider ist das meistens die Unterschicht, die dann im Endeffekt auch noch von der Bild verarscht wird......siehe PIN Group.....Hungerlöhne für die Arbeiter....
und trotzdem wird sie weiter gelesen....


----------



## Fisch0557 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Da kann ich nur Sagen: bild Blog. Und Siehe Da: Ganz oben ein Artikel der wenigstens einigermaßen Richtigstellt. Sagt irgendwie sehr viel über ihre Arbeit aus das die Bild-Journalisten es noch nichtmal auf die Reihe kriegen das Korrekte Datum für den Amoklauf von Erfurt hinzuschreiben


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				captainpain am 08.05.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns die Redaktionen von Bild anzünden und verwüsten......
> ....das wäre ein Fortschritt für die Gesellschaft; sozusagen keine Verdummung der Massen mehr....aber dann gibts ja auch noch RTL...damn


Und VOX, RTL2, Pro7, VIVA...
Lasst die Bild dir meine Meinung doch schreiben, was sie will. Soo und egal sein. Und gaaanz unrecht haben die nicht. In nem Jugendklub (oder was das war) hat CSS nichts verloren.


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 08.05.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> captainpain am 08.05.2008 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fackeln wir doch das komplette deutsche Fernsehen ab, werfen Uwe Bolls Filme mit ins Feuer und tanzen nackt drum herum


----------



## JBevera (8. Mai 2008)

DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 08.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo zum Teufel soll ich ein Gebüsch herkriegen?
 
Ich glaub ich bin verliebt....



> Und VOX, RTL2, Pro7, VIVA...
> Lasst die Bild dir meine Meinung doch schreiben, was sie will. Soo und egal sein. Und gaaanz unrecht haben die nicht. In nem Jugendklub (oder was das war) hat CSS nichts verloren.


Ein Bildsympathisant!!!! Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Fackeln wir doch das komplette deutsche Fernsehen ab, werfen Uwe Bolls Filme mit ins Feuer und tanzen nackt drum herum


  Aber nicht Postal. Der ist schon wieder so schlecht, dass er gut ist.
"Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Huhn?"
Ich hab mich totgelacht...


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

http://www.bildblog.de/
gibt schon die killerargumente. (hat das schon jemand gepostet?)
die sind schnell


----------



## kaishakunin (8. Mai 2008)

http://shopping.bild.de/xPP-computerspiele--schie_en

Das nenn ich mal Doppelmoral!
ASchelöscher!


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Mai 2008)

JBevera am 08.05.2008 schrieb:
			
		

> 20:16
> Ein Bildsympathisant!!!! Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tolreanz einer Klatschzeitschrift und Sympatie für diese sind zwei arg unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe


----------



## DonBarcal (8. Mai 2008)

JBevera am 08.05.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zum Teufel soll ich ein Gebüsch herkriegen?


Wie wärs mit einem Gebüschhändler?  




> Ich glaub ich bin verliebt....


Aber hoffentlich nicht in mich!


----------



## JBevera (8. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 08.05.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 08.05.2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schuhe!!!! Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!!!!


----------



## Microwave (8. Mai 2008)

kaishakunin am 08.05.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> http://shopping.bild.de/xPP-computerspiele--schie_en
> 
> Das nenn ich mal Doppelmoral!
> ASchelöscher!


Genre: Schießen


----------



## backpfeife (8. Mai 2008)

an brutalität kaum zu überbieten??? 
is cs/css überhaupt brutal?
kann sein das ich cs für nicht brutal betrachte wiel es gitb seeehr viele spiele die brutaler sind und in denen meeeehr blut fließt also sonstwo.
z.B. Fear, Severance, the witcher, Assassin's creed, GTA SA usw.

wenn ich sowas lese, dann werd ich aggressiv und nicht wegen so nem pc spiel


----------



## backpfeife (8. Mai 2008)

an brutalität kaum zu überbieten??? 
is cs/css überhaupt brutal?
kann sein das ich cs für nicht brutal betrachte wiel es gitb seeehr viele spiele die brutaler sind und in denen meeeehr blut fließt also sonstwo.
z.B. Fear, Severance, the witcher, Assassin's creed, GTA SA usw.

wenn ich sowas lese, dann werd ich aggressiv und nicht wegen so nem pc spiel


----------



## Gajeza (8. Mai 2008)

Ich werde aggressiv wenn ich diese Soft-Kritik an der Bild Zeitung sehe!


----------



## man1ac (8. Mai 2008)

kaishakunin am 08.05.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> http://shopping.bild.de/xPP-computerspiele--schie_en
> 
> Das nenn ich mal Doppelmoral!
> ASchelöscher!




  F.E.A.R., R6Vegas, Bioshock (Uncut),  Doom 3, Soldier of Fortune 2,  Gears of War, Moorhuhn (Killerspiel schlecht hin), Clive Barker's Jericho(keine USK freigabe) ....      
Abonenten bekommen woll noch Manhunt als Gratisspiel   

Wers Blutig will sollte bei Bild einkaufen   

Wer braucht schon USK wenn es PEKI gibt


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, was solls.....immer wenns grad nichts wichtiges gibt, (na gut, 100.000 Tote oder mehr in Birma sind halt doch keine Titelseite mehr wert) holt man irgendeine Leiche aus dem Redaktionskeller, haucht ihr kurz neues Leben ein, läßt sie dann bis zu einer Woche als Zombie herumgeistern und sperrt sie dann wieder in den Sarkopharg. 
Ist doch jedes Mal das selbe Spielchen.
Was mich allerdings sauer macht ist die Rückständigkeit der Redakteure, egal wo. Reicht das Geld bei BILD und den Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht mehr für Rechner, auf denen aktuelle Spiele laufen? Man könnte ja die jüngste Erhöhung der Gebühren Eintreibungs Zentrale in neue Hardware investieren, mit dem Ergebnis, daß man plötzlich einigermaßen Up to date wäre und vielleicht einen Funken mehr Ahnung hätte, worüber man da eigentlich schreibt oder hetzt. Ich meine hey, CS ist ja nun nicht mehr taufrisch.  

Wie auch immer, verabschieden wir uns entgültig von freiem, investigativem Journalismus, verabschieden wir uns ebenso von der Vorstellung, daß die Wahl einer anderen Partei irgendwas verändern würde. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte man Wahlen längst verboten und tragen wir endlich die selbstauferlegte Weisheit zu Grabe, daß es besser ist, daß der Klügere nachgibt, denn auf diese Weise ist es kein Wunder, daß die Welt von Idioten regiert wird.

Calewin


----------



## trottel07 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.05.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 08.05.2008 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch ein Brüller:
"Killer-Politiker küsst Hitler!"


----------



## XIII13 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				trottel07 am 08.05.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.05.2008 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atom-Luder belügt Bild   
Käse-Sonne köpft Asteroid  
Hitler-Domina frisst Minister


----------



## TheMadman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Och Gottchen, das ist doch bloß die BILD-Zeitung. Ich weiß, viele Menschen lesen den Mist und die meisten glauben´s auch noch, was da so steht. 
Ich habe das "große Glück", diese Zeitung auf der Arbeit Tag für Tag lesen zu dürfen. Sehr unterhaltsam, da hat man immer was zu lachen... ausser bei den top-aktuellen Witzen


----------



## TCPip2k (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wer Bild liest, dem ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## mischi007 (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn nich so viele Leute Bild Zeitung lesen würden und den Mist glauben würden der da verbreitet wird, könnt man über den Artikel nur lachen.
Nur leider wird durch solche Artikel wieder Hetze gegen PC-Spieler gemacht und Vorurteile geschürt.


----------



## Spudd (8. Mai 2008)

System am 08.05.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Die Ausdrucksweise ist Gewältig dämlich.
Wenn das so aussieht kann ja Springer seine Computerspiele Zeitschrift ja einstampfen.


----------



## oldwarpig (8. Mai 2008)

für mich haben die von der bild-zeitung sowieso ein platten.schreiben doch eh nur müll.und mit soviel mist kann man noch geld verdienen.warum hetzen wir gamer nicht gegen die bild-zeitung.mal sehen was denn passiert.aber naja wir wollen uns ja nicht auf deren IQ begeben. gruß an alle GAMER


----------



## dtk-Vaya-Con-Tioz (8. Mai 2008)

Wer Computerspiele kriminalisiert verbrennt auch Bücher. Ich bin der festen Meinung das die BILD sehr viele Bücher verbrennen würde um die auflage des schundblattes zu erhöhen.


----------



## CyclopGraz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.05.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> captainpain am 08.05.2008 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich persönlich würde den Aufruf:"*ENTEIGNET SPRINGER!!!!!*" schon unterstützen...

MFG Florian


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Mai 2008)

JBevera am 08.05.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 08.05.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gott, ein Katholik. Schnell auf den Besen und nix wie weg hier!!!


So modern, wie unser Gespräch ist auch der Artikel der Bild dir meine Meinung.


----------



## Stromkern79 (9. Mai 2008)

Das Übliche. "Killerspiele-Spieler" sind alles Amokläufer!

Ja, schon klar. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht Menschen, welche solche Amokläufe begehen natürlich ein Faible für Waffen und deren Umgang haben und sicher generationsbedingt auch Computerspiele zocken? Woraus sich schließt, dass diese gewaltverherrlichenden, waffenliebenden Volldeppen solche Spiele spielen.
Das heisst doch aber noch lange nicht, dass dieser Schluss auch andersherum gelten muss - dass alle Spieler von Shootern u.ä. demzufolge zum Amokläufer werden. 
Verbohrtheit über und über.


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Mai 2008)

Stromkern79 am 09.05.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Übliche. "Killerspiele-Spieler" sind alles Amokläufer!


Wo stand das in dem Artikel? Das wurde nicht einmal angedeutet. Es war nur von einem "brutalen" Killerspiel die Rede.


----------



## Occulator (9. Mai 2008)

LIEBE LEUTE, HALTET EUCH FEST:
Counter-Strike im Bild online-shop !! 
DORT wird Counterstriek beschrieben mit :



			
				BILD online shop schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ineinander übergehenden Einzel- und Team-Missionen, die eine Online-Spielerfahrung von bestechender Tiefe und Realismus vermitteln, ist Counter Strike das weltweit am meisten gespielte Actionspiel [...] Counter-Strike: Source ist in dieser Bundle-Version mit den beiden Extra-Games ein sattes Actionpaket zu einem hervorragenden Preis[...]



Von wegen "Blut fließ in Strömen" und "Gegenschlag heißt der Mist" ist dort natürlich nichts zu lesen!


----------



## EierWippe (9. Mai 2008)

... früher Stürmer, heute Bild!!!  Der einzige Verlag in Deutschland, der davon Lebt, die Landsleute gegeneinander mit falschaussagen AUFZUHETZEN und aus der Ferne den angerichteten Schaden mit noch mehr Auflagen zu Unterstützen und vor allem noch Anzuheizen. Das dabei schon Tote billigend in Kauf genommen wurden, ist typisch für Familie Springer. (siehe nur die Mio-spenden für diesen Israelischen Siedlerbund, der davon noch mehr Land Illegal bebaut und enteignet)"Stand mal im Focus".


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 09.05.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stand das in dem Artikel? Das wurde nicht einmal angedeutet. Es war nur von einem "brutalen" Killerspiel die Rede.


Doch, angedeutet wurde es mit dem Absatz über den Amoklauf in Erfurt. Da wurde natürlich versucht eine Verbindung zu schaffen.


----------



## MrBerlintype (9. Mai 2008)

http://www.bildblog.de/2953/killerargumente


----------



## Tr3x (9. Mai 2008)

meine güte....wieder hats ein redakteur geschafft einen unsachlichen und nichtwahren "text" zu schreiben. mich würde die antwort interessieren, wenn ich ihn mal ein paar fragen stelle und mich auf http://www.stigma-videospiele.de/ basiere. Da kommt ne antwort sich auszureden. aber "killer-spiele" omg nein verbot! aber horror, nazidokumentationen, "kriegs"-filme werden aber zugelassen ö_Ö was ist er unterschied selbst im minderen qualität zu durchleben durchspielen und einmal mit viel bum und bang in kriegsfilmen zuzuschaun ö_Ö es gibt schon leute die keine ahnung haben. da gibts nur eines "wenn du keine ahnung hast, einfach mal die fresse halten" mehr muß ich wohl ned sagen


----------



## Belechem (9. Mai 2008)

Interessanterweise kann man über den "Bild"-Shop CS kaufen....)


----------



## tonicer (9. Mai 2008)

wayne? seriously who gives a shit about bild?

Ist doch eh nur ne Zeitung für geistig minderbemittelte von geistig minderbemittelten geschrieben.

FU Bild


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 08.05.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 08.05.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

Bildblog hat den Artikel von Bild mittlerweile gelesen:
http://www.bildblog.de/2953/killerargumente


----------



## Clues1 (9. Mai 2008)

Grins, ich glaube die Regierung sollte darüber nachdenken über ein Verbot von Klatschzeitung. Warum?
Wenn die Leute immer Agressiver durch diese Zeitungen werden. Dann werden die doch auch brutal. Dabei kenne ich viele, die Bild hassen spielen aber keine Computer Spiele und könnten zum Amokläufer werden...

Man könnte sich auch wundern, wie die Menschen früher Gemordet, Kriege geführt haben usw, denn es gab da doch garkeine Computer Spiele. Oder liege ich da falsch und wir sind immernoch im 15. Jahrhunder?


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

Clues1 am 09.05.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte sich auch wundern, wie die Menschen früher Gemordet, Kriege geführt haben usw, denn es gab da doch garkeine Computer Spiele. Oder liege ich da falsch und wir sind immernoch im 15. Jahrhunder?


Wer führt denn bitte Kriege wegen Computerspielen?
Es sind auch schon immer Leute Amokgelaufen...
Früher war es die Psyche. Jetzt sinds die Spiele..


----------



## stevy87 (9. Mai 2008)

nichts neues!!!!!!
typischer medienbericht von einer komerzen klatschzeitschrift!!


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

DonBarcal am 08.05.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 08.05.2008 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bittesehr...

Nein ich liebe den Ritter...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2008)

JBevera am 09.05.2008 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bildblog hat den Artikel von Bild mittlerweile gelesen:
> http://www.bildblog.de/2953/killerargumente




jo, ich hatte auch ne mail an bildblog geschrieben (sicher viele andere auch)  mein name taucht sogar im dank auf 


aber sehr geil der schluss:

[q=bild] Zur Erinnerung: Robert Steinhäuser ...  war begeisterter Spieler von solchen Killerspielen. [/quote]
[q=bildblog]Angesichts dieser Logik kann man nur hoffen, dass Steinhäuser nicht auch begeisterter Jeansträger *oder "Bild"-Leser war*. [/quote]


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/vermis...chaender/per-intern-fahndung,geo=4491080.html

Ich schlussfolgere mal in Bildmanier: Jeder der sich als Santa Claus (Weihnachtsmann   ) verkleidet ist ein Kinderschänder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. Mai 2008)

Bei Bild halte ich es wie bei vielen anderen Plagen - don't feed the trolls!

MfG Jimini


----------



## trinity_reloaded (9. Mai 2008)

computerspiele werden indiziert & beschlagnahmt, aber gegen die "bild"-aufhetzer unternehmen die staatsdiener nix. was soll das? die bild hat lang genug der intellektuellen unterschicht ihre meinung aufgezwängt & gehört als hetzterisches, lügen verbreitendes blatt verboten! die treten doch jegliche art journalistischer ethik & maral mit füßen!


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (10. Mai 2008)

Immer diese behinderten Vorurteile von Spielen. Wäre es nicht schön z.B. den Irakkrieg auf einem Server durchzuführen anstatt jeden Monat Millionen dafür zu bezahlen und Leben einfach so auf's Spiel zu setzen (Wortspiel   )?

Im Extremfall ist es immer der Mensch mit der Waffe der das Unheil anrichtet.
Oder habt ihr schon mal gehört das Jemand mit seiner Maus Leute zu Tode geklickt hat  

Man ist Magersüchtigt ist weil man wenig isst.

Man isst jedoch nicht wenig weil man Magersüchtigt ist.

Man spielt ein Ballerspiel weil man einfach einbisschen rumschießen will ohne jemandem zu Schaden.

Man schießt jedoch nicht weil man vorher jemandem im PC Spiel abgeknallt hat.


----------



## JBevera (15. Mai 2008)

Hab grad durch Zufall den Artikel "Killerspiele vor dem Aus?" auf msn.de
gelesen.
Ich will ihn euch natürlich nich vorenthalten. Hier ist er:
http://tech.de.msn.com/spiele/spielenews_artikel.aspx?cp-documentid=8300574&imageindex=1

Im Artikel geht es Hauptsächlich um Condemned.

Mal ein Auszug -


> ...Außerdem hätte man zuvor nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten gehabt, Condemned zu begutachten - es fehlte wohl ein spieletauglicher PC. ...


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 08.05.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> trottel07 am 08.05.2008 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohr-ab-Anwalt verliert LKW
Schock-Bestie belügt Nazi
Heroin-Nazzi erklärt Naddel (wie man seine Titten wiegt) 
Hitler-Politiker fordert Killer
Asyl-Penis küsst Knaki
Grinse-Lügner stoppt Asteroid
Protz-Türke erreicht Knast
>> Ex-Bild köpft Müll << "Schund-Bild schreibt Müll" wohl eher 
Pannen-Nazi verklagt Penis
Schock-Abzocker verklagt Deutschland
Sekt-Kanzler quält Katze
Heroin-Nazi vergiftet Schumi
Nazi-Türke belügt Papst

lol ich kann mir wirklich gut vorstellen, wie die Bild-"Redakteure" den ganzen Tag dasitzen und so einen oder so einen ähnlichen Schlagzeil-O-mat bedienen, bis etwas "skandalöses" dabei herauskommt und sich dann eine provokante Geschichte aus den Fingern dazu saugen.

Welche Vollidioten geben Geld für so ein Schund-Blatt aus, welches das Papier nicht wert ist, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Die Verkaufszahlen haben die sich doch sicher auch nur aus den Fingern gesaugt!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 15.05.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vollidioten geben Geld für so ein Schund-Blatt aus, welches das Papier nicht wert ist, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Die Verkaufszahlen haben die sich doch sicher auch nur aus den Fingern gesaugt!


das ist halt der teufelskeis: auch die intellektuellen "müssen" die bild lesen, denn man muss ja wissen, was der feind tut... ^^  und was die große intellektuelle unterschicht alles für nen quatsch liest und für bare münze nimmt...   auch die PCG-redaktion musste ja erst bild lesen, um überhaupt diese news schreiben zu können


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 15.05.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 15.05.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber die PCG-R haben keine Bild gekauft (hoffe ich zumindest instendig!), sondern der Artikel lautet: "Internetauftritt der Bild hetzt erneut gegen Computerspiele", d.h. auf der internetseite von Bild stand dieser Müll.  

Stellt euch mal vor was das bedeutet   dieser Müll erreicht sogar Leute, die wissen wie man einen PC einschaltet, also nichtnur alle über 50

(Ausnahmen haben natürlich wiedermal die Regel)


----------

